# Signs of sling pre-molt?



## problemchildx (Nov 25, 2007)

Couldn't find much info, but I was curious as to the pre-molt indicators for GBB and a. avic slings..

Do they darken up? Or change colors? They both have some neat looking patterns as slings, so I'm not really sure at all what to look for.
My GBB sling that is about 1" has a small area on the abdomen which looks "faded" but the rest of it is the orange and black stripes.

i don't think any of the avic slings are close to premolt, but what would they look like? Do the pinkish legs darken? I heard from someone that they look "woody", which I am not sure what she meant by.
Thanks for any and all the help!


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 27, 2007)

Bumping this up..

Even though not eating is always a good sign of pre-molt.. Slings tend to go without food for as little as a few days.

So anyone know about this?


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 27, 2007)

Shine a light under them and see if the legs are translucent or have developed long dark areas. You'll know what I'm talking about when you see it.


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 27, 2007)

Hmm I think I know what you are talking about. The pinktoe I just looked at (one who refused food recently) didn't appear to have this. The legs are just kinda pinkish. Thank you for this tip though, I didn't know it worked.


----------



## thedude (Nov 27, 2007)

i just tried this with all my slings (only 8) and i think one of my OBTs are pre-molt and maybe one of my g. aureo


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 27, 2007)

My GBB sling which isn't in premolt, has done a lot of webbing! I only rehoused it yesterday and using the flashlight I could see lots of webbing already.
This is a cool spider! I can't wait to see what a month will bring :drool: 

Off topic but I'm bored. Why aren't more people on at this time? lol


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 27, 2007)

Why did you guys stay up all night? I have an excuse.


----------



## thedude (Nov 27, 2007)

caus well!.. uhh... i dont... well ive got spiders coming between 10 and 12 am!


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 27, 2007)

Woot! Which ones?

It's like quarter to 4 here, so I guess normal people aren't around this late (early)


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 27, 2007)

thedude said:


> caus well!.. uhh... i dont... well ive got spiders coming between 10 and 12 am!


good a reason as any I suppose


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 27, 2007)

I have a good reason too! I swear!


I'm unemployed.


----------



## thedude (Nov 27, 2007)

problemchildx said:


> Woot! Which ones?


a MM OBT wich is gonna be mine and my friend is getting 1 E. cyanognathus 1 p. irminia and 1 B. smithi all around 1 inch from botar


----------



## thedude (Nov 27, 2007)

problemchildx said:


> I have a good reason too! I swear!
> 
> 
> I'm unemployed.


so am i.. and im home schooled lol i get a bit of freedom


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 27, 2007)

thedude said:


> a MM OBT wich is gonna be mine and my friend is getting 1 E. cyanognathus 1 p. irminia and 1 B. smithi all around 1 inch from botar


You breedin?


----------



## thedude (Nov 27, 2007)

yeppers


----------



## butch4skin (Nov 27, 2007)

Nice. I got a couple immatures males lined up for my girl. Guess I'm just gonna use them as freebies.


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 27, 2007)

Cool, first time breeding?
I would do the same except it would be kind of hard to get rid of them.. Even at a dollar pricetag :wall:


----------



## thedude (Nov 27, 2007)

i will prolly sell my overstock to a breeder and give some as freebies to my friends that way i can get them addicted to the hobby... the dude from 
JandS inverts lives not to far from me so im going to see if he can take some


----------



## problemchildx (Nov 27, 2007)

Well in that case it won't be so bad then, good luck with your brreeding though! You probably won't need it 

goodnight


----------



## thedude (Nov 27, 2007)

problemchildx said:


> Well in that case it won't be so bad then, good luck with your brreeding though! You probably won't need it
> 
> goodnight


thanks bud... goodnight lol


----------

